# Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot



## hajo_s (28. September 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen. So wirklich bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden. Ich suche nach einer Versicherung für mein Boot. Im Grunde reicht mir eine Diebstahlversicherung, wenn das gute Stück in der Garage steht. Meine Hausratversicherung deckt das nicht ab.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## GeorgeB (28. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Dazu findest du einige Freds hier im Board. Google hilft auch. Einen Überblick kannst du dir auch hier verschaffen:

http://www.bootsversicherung-vergleich.com/?gclid=CNOp8cC_g8ECFQQTwwodrl0AIA


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

am besten ne Kasko da ist alles abgedeckt  nur entscheidest du wie hoch die sb ist.und ne Haftpflicht ist wichtiger wie ne Diebstahl denk mal wenn öl aus dem Motor läuft oder du rammst eine Millionenjacht.....du wirst unglücklich.....


----------



## hajo_s (28. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Erstmal danke für die Infos. Ich möchte wirklich nur eine Versicherung gegen Diebstahl aus der Garage. Haftpflicht hab ich, und eine Yacht werde ich auf den Tagebauseen eher nicht rammen.[emoji2]


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Zahlt das deine Hausrat wirklich nicht? Was ist es denn fürn Boot?

Ich such auch grad nach ner Versicherung für mein Boot (liegt aber im Wasser) und habe bisher das hier gefunden:

http://www.adac.de/produkte/versich...efault.aspx?ComponentId=1017&SourcePageId=201


----------



## GeorgeB (29. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*



> Haftpflicht hab ich, und eine Yacht werde ich auf den Tagebauseen eher nicht rammen.



Nur mal sicherheitshalber, weil das sehr häufig verwechselt wird: Ich gehe davon aus du meinst, dass du eine Boots(!)-Haftpflicht hast. Wenn du die hast, bietet die entsprechende Gesellschaft bestimmt auch eine Diebstahl/Kasko-Versicherung für Boote an. 

Man muss heute keine Yacht mehr rammen, um einen Feuerwehr-Großeinsatz aus zu lösen. Die fahren auch bei ein paar Litern Sprit oder Öl heute gerne schon mal das volle Programm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Nur mal sicherheitshalber, weil das sehr häufig verwechselt wird: Ich gehe davon aus du meinst, dass du eine Boots(!)-Haftpflicht hast. Wenn du die hast, bietet die entsprechende Gesellschaft bestimmt auch eine Diebstahl/Kasko-Versicherung für Boote an.
> 
> Man muss heute keine Yacht mehr rammen, um einen Feuerwehr-Großeinsatz aus zu lösen. Die fahren auch bei ein paar Litern Sprit oder Öl heute gerne schon mal das volle Programm.



genauso ist es und das wird teuer....1x umkippen mit verbrennermotor und schon ist es passiert.....


----------



## Stefan660 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Also ich hab mein Boot bei Wehring & Wolfes versichert. Haftpflicht und Diebstahl. Bisher zum Glück kein Schadensfall, daher kann ich keine Erfahrungen mit den Schadensabwicklungen berichten. Kommunikation klappt immer gut, ob per Tel. oder Mail.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## hajo_s (30. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Haftpflicht brauche ich nicht, bzw. hab ich schon. Mir geht's wirklich nur um Diebstahl aus der Garage. Das deckt meine Hausrat nicht ab. Das, was ich so im Netz gefunden habe, ist immer mit Haftpflicht.
Das Boot ist auch nur ein kleines offenes mit E-Motor.


----------



## Stefan660 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Hast du denn angefragt ob es eine separate Kaskoversicherung gibt?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein Boot bei Wehring & Wolfes versichert.



Ich auch, dreiviertel der Leute vom Boote-Forum sind bei denen versichert. Ruf mal Normal Voit an, der kann dir alles erklären.
Der schwätzt dir nix auf was du nicht brauchst, die Bedingungen sind absolut fair, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist auch vollkommen ok

Friedrichsgaber Str. 13 
                 25451 Quickborn
Telefonnummer: +49 4106 622780


----------



## kleine flunder (30. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Guten Tag an alle,

ich kann ( ohne hier Werbung betreiben zu wollen)die Neubacher Versicherung empfehlen. Bei denen kannst Du selber entscheiden wieviel Dir Dein Boot Wert ist. Du Versicherst eine Summe X und bekommst bei Total Verlust die Summe -Selbstbeteiligung ausgezahlt.
Ich selber habe mal einen Sturmschaden gehabt und sie haben ohne zu murren gleich mit der Werkstatt abgerechnet.
ich habe eine Selbstbeteiligung von 500 Euro und Bezahle im Jahr für Vollkasko 220 Euro (Haftpflicht ca.60) 
Versicherungssumme 20000 Euro.
Also ich bin zufrieden damit|rolleyes


----------



## GeorgeB (30. September 2014)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*



hajo_s schrieb:


> Haftpflicht brauche ich nicht, bzw. hab ich schon. Mir geht's wirklich nur um Diebstahl aus der Garage. Das deckt meine Hausrat nicht ab. Das, was ich so im Netz gefunden habe, ist immer mit Haftpflicht.
> *Das Boot ist auch nur ein kleines offenes mit E-Motor.*



Ruf einfach einen einschlägigen Versicherungsmakler an, wenn du eine kompetente(!) Info willst. Um zu wissen welche Versicherung für dein Boot richtig ist, braucht man mehr Infos. Trailer oder nicht. Wert. Neupreis am Schadenstag oder nicht. Material. Baujahr. Eigenbau oder nicht. Garage am Haus oder nicht. Wohnort. 100 Versicherungen, hundert verschiedene Versicherungsbedingungen. Makler haben dafür eine teure Vergleichssoftware. 

Normalerweise sind in der Garage geparkte Kleinboote in ordentlichen Hausratversicherungen enthalten. Wer eins hat, wählt eine entsprechende Hausrat. Deshalb könnte es schwierig sein im Netz eine billige, auf dein Risiko zurecht geschnittene Versicherung zu finden.


----------



## Flöteboller (21. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Hallo Habe eine frage zum Thema Boot Versichern. Hab ein Bericht gelesen wo jemanden das Boot aus einen Hafen in Dänemark gestohlen wurde weil ich auch nach Dänemark fahre und das Boot meistens in Fynshafen oder Mommark liegt würde ich gerne wissen welche Versicherung da in frage kommt und wenn ich noch andere Personen mit nehme und irgend etwas passiert reicht da meine Haftpflichtversicherung aus oder brauche ich da eine extra Versicherung.


----------



## celler (21. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Schau mal bei der Galion Versicherung http://www.vk-gallion.de/


----------



## Dieter02 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Zum Thema Diebstahl brächtest du eine Kasko Versicherung


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (21. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Wenn se wenigstens das ganze Boot klauen würden,aber zur zeit ist es wohl so ne art "Sport" das Fichtenmoped am Spiegel kreisen zu lassen.

Die letzte zeit einige male hier passiert und dann so großflächig ausgesägt das man das Boot gleich versenken kann.

#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Also einen Insassenschutz - wie er von normalen Kfz - Versicherern bekannt ist - gibts im Sektor Bootsversicherung nicht als Option. 
Der ist direkt im Vertrag enthalten. 

Zu den Bootsversicherungen sei noch angemerkt - es gibt da gravierende Unterschiede bei den Leistungen / Rahmenbedingungen zu den Kfz-Versicherungen. 

Als Beispiel mal ne typische Situation -

In ner Halle stehen x Boote im Winterlager - einer führt Schweißarbeiten an seinem Boot aus und setzt die Halle versehentlich in Brand.... 

Nun glaubt bitte nicht,  dass die Bootshaftpflicht oder die private Haftpflicht des Verursachers die Schäden an Halle oder den anderen Booten reguliert... 
Sofern vorhanden - muss sich jeder Geschädigte mit seiner eigenen Kaskoversicherung auseinandersetzen.... vom allgemeinen Rechtsempfinden her ein Unding - aber isso! 

Von daher rate ich jedem - nicht einfach irgendwo einfach ne poplige Versicherung mit nem einfachen,  allumfassenden Titel /Produktbezeichnung abzuschließen - sondern sich mit einem Fachmann zusammensetzen,  den eigenen Bedarf abzuklären und einen dementsprechenden Vertrag abzuschließen. 

Bootsversicherungen sind von den Bedingungen und Leistungen her stark unterschiedlich - dementsprechend gestaltet sich auch ein Preisvergleich verschiedener Anbieter schwierig. 
Bei den billigsten Anbietern fehlen meist irgendwelche Bausteine,  an die man im ersten Moment nicht wirklich denkt.... und dann steht man im Extremfall dumm da, obwohl man sich eigentlich sicher war gut abgesichert zu sein. 

Der Tipp von Asphaltmonster ist schon nicht der verkehrteste. 
Und nein,  ich kriege keine Provision dafür.


----------



## huawei71 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

hallo,kann dir auch nur die gallion empfehlen...war aus meiner Erfahrungung her die günstigste...wie die sich im Schadensfall verhält kann ich zum Glück nicht sagen...jedoch kannst du dort selbst entscheiden wie hoch du dein Boot versichern willst...geht auch alles online unverbindlich..


----------



## Flöteboller (22. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Hallo Motor klauen mit Kettensäge wird bei mir schwierig habe ein Alu Boot. Mit wenn etwas Passiert meinte ich wenn auf dem Boot jemand ausrutscht sich die Haxen bricht oder ich einen den Hacken ins Fleisch ramme kommt da die private Haftpflicht für auf oder brauch ich eine spezielle nur für das Boot?


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Ersteres läuft unter "eigene Dummheit"- jeder weiß, dass man sich auf nem Boot vorsichtig /umsichtig verhalten und bewegen muss. 

Zweites je nach Sachlage - phv


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Hallo Motor klauen mit Kettensäge wird bei mir schwierig habe ein Alu Boot. Mit wenn etwas Passiert meinte ich wenn auf dem Boot jemand ausrutscht sich die Haxen bricht oder ich einen den Hacken ins Fleisch ramme kommt da die private Haftpflicht für auf oder brauch ich eine spezielle nur für das Boot?



Da helfen handelsübliche Akkusäbelsägen. Gibt es alle Nase lang bei den Discountern.


Der Tipp mit Norman Voit ist Gold wert. 

Das merkt man spätestens im Schadensfall.


----------



## Flöteboller (22. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahlversicherung Kleinboot*

Danke erst mal für Eure Beiträge werde mal ein Angebot für eine Diebstahl Vers. einholen bei der Gallion mal sehen was da bei rauskommt. Gruß Flöteboller


----------

